# Password protect pictures (jpg files)



## satishgupta

I want to password protect photos on my PC.

I saw a posting recommending creation of a zip folder. I created the folder, but can't find the last step 
File>Add a password. Can someone please help.

I am using Windoes Vista

Regards,
Satish

Steps given in other post
-----------------------
~Go to Explorer and navigate to where you would like the password-protected file.
~Right click on the file then go to *Send To* and click on *Compressed (zipped) Folder*
~It will then create a zipped folder with the file in it. Go inside the zipped folder then go to _File > Add A Password_
~Put the password you desire in the forms and you're done.


----------



## galapagos2359

Download winsesame form the adress
http://www.aragonsoft.com/en/winsesame/
You will be abble to protect your pictures and all your documents by password and data endyption.


----------



## hewee

galapagos2359 is just spamming the site so don't get that software. Sure there is a free version.



> The free version allows you to lock folders with few Word or Exel files (30 Ko) *but you cannot lock folders with pictures or videos*. Typical uses of the free version are : a password manager to store all the password you use on internet or a highly confidential folder where you can store you credit cards numbers...


Click on the help in WinZip and it will tell you how to add the password.


----------



## satishgupta

Thanks Galapagos2359 for suggesting a solution.

Thanks Hewee for pointing out the problem with this software, and for help feature in WinZip.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome satishgupta.

Your see lots of spammers that point you to software and most all your see that they have only posted once or twice at a forum because there post get deleted for spamming. So always watch out on post like that.


----------



## rantanplan

I use winsesame it is realy a good soft even if the free version not allow big enough folders. I think it worth the $40


----------



## galapagos2359

What spam? where do you see spam ? I just gave my advice.


----------



## hewee

You know what spam is just like the other new member rantanplan who posted does trying to sell the software. 

Like always ones like you that post on software are alway a new member pointing to software that cost, or if free it is very very limited but you can buy the full version or it's just bad software to start with.


----------



## hewee

http://www.winzip.com/htsearch.cgi?...format=builtin-long&sort=score&words=password

http://www.winzip.com/powertips.htm#encrypt



> Secure your documents with 128- or 256-bit AES encryption
> 
> AES encryption gives you a way to protect sensitive documents contained in your archives using the advanced "AES" encryption technique. AES is the Advanced Encryption Standard, which is the result of a three-year competition sponsored by the U.S. Government's National Institute of Standards (NIST). This encryption method, also known as Rijndael, has been adopted by NIST as a Federal Information Processing Standard.
> 
> The contents of the files that you want to protect are encrypted by WinZip based on a password that you specify. In order for WinZip to later extract the original contents of the encrypted files, the correct password must again be supplied.
> 
> You can encrypt files with WinZip in two ways:
> 
> * Encrypt files while you are adding them: simply check the Encrypt added files check box in the Add dialog. This is the most efficient way to encrypt your files.
> * Encrypt files already in a Zip file: open the Zip file using WinZip and choose Encrypt from the Actions menu; or, right click the Zip file in Windows Explorer and choose Encrypt from the WinZip context menu.
> 
> Please read about encryption in WinZip help.


----------



## lunarlander

There is another free software called Truecrypt that allows you to create encrypted folders. You use a password to access the folder. You can optionally use a key file too.(keep that key file on a USB key ) So if you use both, it will be two factor access control.


----------



## 1002richards

Link for TrueCrypt as suggested by lunarlander (free, open source):
http://www.truecrypt.org/


----------

